# Kumquat Salsa



## Raine (Mar 14, 2005)

Kumquat Salsa


2 jalapeños, seeded, diced into 1/2-in pieces
3 cloves fresh garlic, chopped
1/2 to 3/4 cup cilantro, finely chopped
4 kumquats, quartered
2 cups orange juice
2 cups lemon juice
2 tablespoons brown sugar
4 red tomatoes, diced into 1/2-inch pieces
1 red onion, diced into 1/2-inch pieces
Salt and pepper to taste

Mix jalapeños with garlic and cilantro. Remove insides from kumquats. Put insides in small pot and add orange juice, lemon juice, and brown sugar. While reducing mixture, cut kumquat shells to 1/2-inch size and add to reduction. When reduction is done and tender mix with the other ingredients and add salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## middie (Mar 14, 2005)

moved to the appetizer thread


----------

